# New law bans welfare recipients from using funds for alcohol, lottery



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

New law bans welfare recipients from using funds for alcohol, lottery

*State House News Service*
Posted Jul 29, 2011 @ 05:54 PM

Recipients of cash assistance from the state are banned from using those funds to purchase alcoholic beverages, lottery tickets or tobacco products under a law signed by Gov. Deval Patrick on Thursday.

*View full story »*


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I can't believe that this was actually allowed before. They'll find a way around it.


Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## zm88 (Mar 5, 2009)

Any bodega/mom+pop store in the hood will still let them sell their stamps, Andrews buy w.e the bell they want.


----------



## tazoez (Dec 9, 2005)

cc3915:610761 said:


> I can't believe that this was actually allowed before. They'll find a way around it.
> 
> Sent from iPhone via Tapatalk


They will, they just have to use any ATM to pull out the cash for it. The company I currently work for just gave us this notification to post everywhere stating that if we do use the EBT card, that we as the employee are held accountable for the fines.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

Why pass something that is impossible to enforce? It is just one of those "feel good laws" If they really wanted to make things right they would instead audit people on welfare and clean up the system.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

These shitbirds spend all day concocting ways to beat the system. The state should just go back to passing out basic foods and services to these mopes and leave it at that. Giving spending money for booze, drugs, party supplies, luxury cars and bling to people who claim they cannot care for themselves hasn't worked out very well.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

LGriffin said:


> These shitbirds spend all day concocting ways to beat the system. The state should just go back to passing out basic foods and services to these mopes and leave it at that. Giving spending money for booze, drugs, party supplies, luxury cars and bling to people who claim they cannot care for themselves hasn't worked out very well.


Yeah, blocks of cheese and butter and canned meat. They could contract out to food pantry's to distribute everything. Make them stand in line like I had to when I was on unemployment in the early 70's. Had to go once a week and prove where i had looked for work.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

cc3915 said:


> Make them stand in line like I had to when I was on unemployment in the early 70's. Had to go once a week and prove where i had looked for work.


Did you ever tell your employment counselor you were being considered for a latex sales job with Vandelay Industries?

View attachment 2551


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> Did you ever tell your employment counselor you were being considered for a latex sales job with Vandelay Industries?
> 
> View attachment 2551


Hahahaha.... I knew someone would bring up this episode.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Latex? I understood that they imported chips (potato and corn) and primarily exported diapers. All things necessary for a well balanced welfare lifestyle:smug:


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2011)

mtc said:


> I know of a girl that just moved herself out of her parents home, into a Hyannis homeless shelter - solely to get "emergency preference" for a Sec 8 apartment.
> 
> But I can't find someone to report her to !!


I know of five places that will provide her with a place to live, three square meals a day, and a paycheck to boot;

View attachment 2556


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

CJIS said:


> Why pass something that is impossible to enforce?


Because it gets them reelected.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2011)

mtc said:


> She's about 5' tall and a solid 300lbs with a 2yr old. WELL schooled in scamming the system.
> 
> Mother is a social worker tired of working - working on her own SSI scam herself.


"So what do you have, a 10-week program here?"

View attachment 2558


----------

